# Windmill Hills Care Home Gateshead July 08



## dave (Jul 26, 2008)

Been looking at this place since it closed down not too long ago so when the chance came up recently me and the mrs decided to take a look i must say i was a little surprised as she doesnt much care for urbexing but i think she enjoyed it tbh. we didnt stay long so i only managed a few pics it really needs a lot longer inside as it is a big building. Originally a school from victorian times then more recently an old peoples home. Stripped in places but some interesting things lying around. Onto the pics.

















some internals










good old max bygraves the old peoples favourite singer.





and this is what they played the records on an old stereogram or should i say radiogram?





slightly more modern technology










finally a singalong in the consevatory at 7.00 pm all welcome.




Not sure what the future holds for this fine old building.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 27, 2008)

Definately called a radiogram,did it have a Garrard s.p.25 record deck in it,as fine a crafted piece of hi_fi crap as you could wish to buy in the 60s+ the mark 4 that came out in the 70s was even worse.


----------



## dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry mate i didnt really have a good look at the radiogram just took a quick pic of it. We must have been easily pleased in those days when you compare it to the modern sound systems of today.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 27, 2008)

Ye Gods...Max bloody Bygraves!  It's very strange because people in their sixties now would have been teenagers or in their early twenties in the 1960's. So where are all the Jimi Hendrix and Grateful Dead albums? 

Love those Dutch-like gables on the buildings. Interesting explore, dave.


----------



## oddity (Jul 27, 2008)

Been watching this place for ages...(I walk past every night on my way home), well done for getting in.
I've always been put off by the light that's always on in the upstairs window, where it's got 'Flat 1' or something written on the door.

Also put-off by the fact that it's apparently owned by some less than savioury 'business men'.
Been some activity there in the last week or so...couple of cars in the car park, a couple of windows closed, some boards hanging off the Conservatory etc...just little things, but very obvious when you see it on a daily basis!


----------



## smileysal (Jul 27, 2008)

Oooooooooh I do like this, love that tower. And omg Max bloody Bygrave, aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!! my parent's have all his records  not good when the four year old starts singing along to them AND likes him 

Excellent pics, love the radiogram, (parent's had one of those as well, so that took me back a good few years lol). They've done a nice job with the conservatory. Like the organ.

Any ideas on what they're going to do with the place? Hope it doesn't get demolished 

Cheers, good pics,

 Sal


----------



## OSPA (Jul 27, 2008)

For a place that closed down not so long ago, its quite messy. The collection of Max Bygraves records seems quite fitting somehow!


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 27, 2008)

Great! I love the radiogram and organ. Classic stuff, and Max Bygraves too


----------



## Neosea (Jul 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Ye Gods...Max bloody Bygraves!  It's very strange because people in their sixties now would have been teenagers or in their early twenties in the 1960's. So where are all the Jimi Hendrix and Grateful Dead albums?



Foxy, didn't you know the older you get the older your taste in music becomes


----------



## dave (Jul 27, 2008)

oddity said:


> Been watching this place for ages...(I walk past every night on my way home), well done for getting in.
> I've always been put off by the light that's always on in the upstairs window, where it's got 'Flat 1' or something written on the door.
> 
> Also put-off by the fact that it's apparently owned by some less than savioury 'business men'.
> Been some activity there in the last week or so...couple of cars in the car park, a couple of windows closed, some boards hanging off the Conservatory etc...just little things, but very obvious when you see it on a daily basis!



I drive past it every day and the light put me off too had no idea about the owners though having said that we saw nobody at all the night we went.


----------



## jock1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

only tme you see lp recods nowadays are on this site


----------



## oddity (Aug 9, 2008)

There was more activity here on Friday, not sure what's happening, but there's been cars parked in the carpark all week. (it's usually empty)
Last night there was someone at the door..the part where the light's on, so that's a suspicion confirmed that someone's living in that end bit at the left hand side.


----------



## dave (Aug 9, 2008)

yes your right i am sure someone is living there the mrs reckons she 's seen people go in too it would also appear its been made more secure very recently.


----------



## RedDave (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought the old people's favourite singer was Daniel O'Donnell (Eoin McLove of the Father Ted episode Night of the Nearly Dead). I too am baffled that people who grew up with Elvis Presley and the Beatles would want to listen to dreck like that. But maybe they have no choice.


----------



## RedDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Now that I think of it, they'd probably have liked something earlier than Elvis. In which case why not something decent like Glen Miller?

Well done on getting the Mrs to go along with you.


----------



## dave (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting one red dave mind you can you imagine what we will be listening to when we get to that age a big sing along to T rex or slade or even status quo the thought frightens me.


----------



## Hewie66 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, weird seeing these pics, I drive past that building practically every day and I didn't even know it was empty!!

There's always so many cars parked inside that I assumed it was still in use - although I guess its mainly people avoiding paying parking charges in the town centre!


----------



## oddity (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like there's some work going on there now. There's been a couple of skips outside for the last couple of weeks and loads of windows open.

No doubt it'll be luxury flats in a few years time, just in time for the 'regeneration' of Gateshead..aka the building of the Tesco mothership.


----------



## Lacelotte (Oct 23, 2008)

Just to let you guys know, looks like the cult of $cientology have taken ownerships of this place with the intention of turning it into an "Ideal Org" (Basically a super cult centre) 
http://planning.gateshead.gov.uk/publicaccess/tdc/DcApplication/application_detailview.aspx?keyval=JGYBPOHKP0000
Richard pickles was the guy who applied for the planning permission for the Ideal Org in Birmingham.

I would suggest your very careful if you intend to have a look around here now as these guys are notoriously effective at prosecuting people for various reasons, not to mention they are extremely creepy.

So on a final note, unless you locals step up and moan at your local councilors, your about to have a MASSIVE $cientology centre opening up on your doorstep trying to con you out of your money!


----------



## skittles (Oct 24, 2008)

NIce building you have to get use more pics

I think Max bloody Bygraves is OK. 

God I think I am getting past it


----------



## oddity (Oct 24, 2008)

Would love to be a fly on the wall when they open up the 'free stress test' shop in the town centre and the local charvs wander in.

"Here, man, I knaa theres aliens living in volcanoes that we should worship, like.
Ye, sayin' me mother is from space like? I'll sign up if ye can stick one of them star wars engines in me corsa."
etc.


----------

